# Last paycheck that was over 1000 was not there



## TCarlier57 (Dec 8, 2019)

So i got into a car accident leaving work at about 145pm and was scheduled to work at 6 am the next day. AS I WAS IN THE HOSPITAL SO COULD NOT USE MY PHONE TO CALL. They fired me that day never got a call or any warning. I went in the next day dec. 6 our payday to pick it up and talk to hr about everything. I was then told in these exact words well we terminated you and mailed your check which by california law. The were not to do that what so ever. I have proof that i was discriminated against for be bi and hispanic. Worked over 39 hours a week in every department would pick up and shift i could was never late nothing and i just want to know if anyone else experienced this before.. I asked if i could speak with anyone else to  explain what hapened and have 5 kids that i support alone. I have had to go to the food bank just to make it through the weekend i have no one else that helps me. My attorny is telling me to sur for wrongful termination... all i want is my check and my job back and dont even know what tp do
How long does a check usually take to get to California its been 3 days already and California law also states i was to be held on to anx never mailed to me in the first place


----------



## TCarlier57 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Bosch (Dec 8, 2019)

Take it up unemployment. and being termed for ncns for one shift? You had other issues going on. Or were under your 90 days which means they can term you for one NCNS.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 9, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Take it up unemployment. and being termed for ncns for one shift? You had other issues going on. Or were under your 90 days which means they can term you for one NCNS.


This. If you were termed after one NCNS you were either under 90 days or had other issues. HROC can help with paycheck questions, go to pay and benefits site for phone number.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

I agree with the others. Hopefully, you have your events documented well. If not, spot will win based on your recent posting. Lots of spelling errors.
HROC or TMSC phone number is below.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 9, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I agree with the others. Hopefully, you have your events documented well. If not, spot will win based on your recent posting. Lots of spelling errors.
> HROC or TMSC phone number is below.



Probably not a stretch to say English is not a primary language.  I don't think someone's spelling has anything to do with them winning a court case against spot, assuming they don't represent themselves.


----------



## sbrando7 (Dec 10, 2019)

STOP POSTING ON AN INTERNET MESSAGE BOARD!!!

If you are suing or planning to sue or speaking to an attorney about suing, stop posting online.

Everything you have posted or will post about the situation can and will be used against you by Target's attorneys.

I am sure your attorney or potential attorney will tell you to let him/her do all the talking and communicating.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 10, 2019)

Unless you were in traction or unconscious, the hospital should have allowed you to call your store or called your store on your behalf.
Do you have documented evidence of being discriminated against.  Dates, names, witnesses...

Something is funky.


----------



## NKG (Dec 10, 2019)

How is being Bi and Hispanic have to do with your missing paycheck? As for getting your job back unless you have pretty good proof like " Mary you can't work in the fitting room because you are bi and it will scare the Karen's out there" good luck getting that lawsuit.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2019)

sbrando7 said:


> STOP POSTING ON AN INTERNET MESSAGE BOARD!!!
> 
> If you are suing or planning to sue or speaking to an attorney about suing, stop posting online.
> 
> ...


Wtf???


----------



## sbrando7 (Dec 11, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Wtf???




What is your confusion?

The original poster mentioned talking to an attorney.

I gave excellent advice.


----------

